# Looking or Open Land W of Orlando for Shooting



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm stuck in suburban Windermere. My neighbor's house is 8 ft away. They don't like me shooting in the back yard... My G/F frowns on the idea too... Gotta keep her happy.

I grew up on 21 acres in northern NY, backed by 1000+ acres of State Forest... I miss it!

Thaks!
Jeff


----------



## pasquot (Jan 12, 2008)

*land west of orlando*

I belong to the central florida rifle and pistol club. It's down by the airport. east. It has a plinking range. 50yd.100yd and 300yd ranges.

www.cfrpc.com It also has cowboy and clay ranges. etc.


----------

